# Frogs in fish tank



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you keep a frog in a community tank? I saw a tank the other day with a frog in it and the guy said it lived entirely under water?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

dwarf frogs but it's kinda hard to make sure they get fed since they have POOR eyesight. Don't mistake them for the clawed variety!!!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

+++1
def. hard to feed because fish hear the dinner bell before the frogs do.

best kept in a dwarf frog only tank, which doesnt have to be huge, a 2.5 gallon would be plenty for 2-3 frogs


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you could buy a turkey baster,and feed the frog from it.
that way you get to put the food right in front of his face.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

They work well in a small tank with only one other fish like a betta, as you can still watch and make sure they're getting fed. Bettas are topdwellers and will eat from the top, whereas the frog will eat sinking pellets, so there's little competition between the two.


----------

